# concord grape from concentrate



## Wineman (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello All 
I purchase concord grape juice concentrate from the New York State growers association, it is pure liquid concentrate shipped to me in quart bottles and to make the grape juice I add 4 quarts water to 1 qt concentrate.
I would like a easy recipe to make 5 gal.of wine.
Thanks for any help you may offer.


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Sep 10, 2008)

The Welch's wine recipe in this section might lend itself well to this.


----------



## Nervous (Nov 21, 2008)

I use 4lb of sugar for 4 3/4 gal.

Nervous


----------

